# Turkey guns?



## Minnowhead

Whatcha shootin?


----------



## garhtr

Black powder. 1-3/8 oz #7's out of a White "Tominator" = Smoked Turkey
Good luck and Good hunting.


----------



## Saugernut

870, was given to me by my dad and I killed my first 2 birds with it some 25 years ago. I have several other guns that would probably be better but I just hunt with it to remember the good times I had hunting with him.


----------



## Flathead76

Recently picked up a remington 870 sps turkey/predator. Putting a patternmaster code black .665 choke in it. Can not wait to pattern this gun. Have heard some awesome reviews about this set up.


----------



## Flathead76

garhtr said:


> Black powder. 1-3/8 oz #7's out of a White "Tominator" = Smoked Turkey
> Good luck and Good hunting.


Used to shoot a knight TK2000 blackpowder. Fun to see a bird floppin after the smoke clears on a damp morning.


----------



## beetlebailey

Mossberg 835 3.5 blasting heavyshot # 5s. killed a bird or 2 every year for years.


----------



## Snook

Mossberg 935 3 1/2 Hevishot #5's with Indian Creek choke tube. Great pattern out to 60yds. Hevishot is just plain nasty on turkeys! I would feel handicapped shooting lead..... Hevishot is that much better.


----------



## ironman172

Browning BPS 24in barrel with Carlson turkey coke in full camo with 3in turkey loads....patterns great at 40 yrds 
good luck to all if you get out and see some


----------



## meats52

I have a Mossberg 835 ULTI-MAG that my son uses and a Remington 870 with a Undertaker turkey choke that I use. I let my son pick which one he wanted to use and he chose the 835. I killed 2 birds last year with the 870, one at 50 yards and the other one at 18 yards.


----------



## TMK

Hey Snook

Thanks for the tip on the choke for a Mossberg 935.

I picked up a used 935 this winter a will be putting some shells through it soon.

The gun came with a Tru-Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme and a box of 3 1/2" Hevi-Shot 5,6,7 Magnum Blends.

I'm also a believer in using hevi shot, but I did pick up a box of Winchester longbeard xr 3 1/2", 2oz #5's to try out. Guess all their marketing got to me!

Is the Indian Creek choke that your using called the Black Diamond Strike?


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Just picked up a mossy 535 tk with the mathews dampener stock....kicks gobblin thunder .665....dead ringer beard buster sight and 4 boxes of longbeard XR. Can't wait it pattern this setup!


----------



## Minnowhead

I didn't know they made the 535 with Matthews dampner. That's awesome, I thought it was just the 835. Kicks chokes are the best chokes in my opinion. Does it have the LPA trigger?


----------



## Snook

TMK said:


> Hey Snook
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the choke for a Mossberg 935.
> 
> I picked up a used 935 this winter a will be putting some shells through it soon.
> 
> The gun came with a Tru-Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme and a box of 3 1/2" Hevi-Shot 5,6,7 Magnum Blends.
> 
> I'm also a believer in using hevi shot, but I did pick up a box of Winchester longbeard xr 3 1/2", 2oz #5's to try out. Guess all their marketing got to me!
> 
> Is the Indian Creek choke that your using called the Black Diamond Strike?


The tube I'm using is actually a MAD Supermax #1016(.695 constriction) that was made for Hevishot. Although not "Indian Creek" it is the exact same tube just re-named now. As of last summer Great Lakes in Middlefield had them still in the Mad Supermax name at about $40 which compared at $75 is a bargain. My gun with that tube shoots extremely tight patterns. 60 yds=dead turkey and 30 yds almost too close. My brothers 935 with the same set up shoots good but not quite as tight. So the same set up with the same shells may not yield exactly the same results but overall they perform very well with the Hevishot. Mine with the Winchester HV lead loads shot decent.

Be interesting to see how that Longbeard XR performs.


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Minnow, yeah it's the 535 with the mathews dampener.....I think they only made it on select 535's....love the kicks GT. Had it on my benelli nova. Put out great patterns. No LPA trigger on mine


----------



## muskiemilitia1

H&R pardner single shot 10g. 5# Winchester supreme 3 1/2". Point and destroy. Hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## fastwater

Old, very weathered but mechanically sound, Winchester model 37A single shot. Been using it for the last 25+ yrs and it has always done its job if I do mine. 

A couple of my hunting partners over the years have poked fun at me choosing this shotgun to turkey hunt with but that's ok.
I just tell em "if I come out of the woods without a bird, it's not gonna be the shotguns fault."  

Thing kicks like a mule with turkeys loads cause of its straighter pitch and light weight even with the recoil pad that I put on it. But it sure does pattern well.


----------



## garhtr

Flathead76 said:


> Used to shoot a knight TK2000 blackpowder*. Fun to see a bird floppin after the smoke clears *on a damp morning.


Always good to see a bird flopping around, smoke or no smoke &#128513;
Before my switch to black powder I used a old Stevens single shot, It seemed to pattern 1- 7/8 #6's very well. It was lethal out to 50 yrds but I'd say most of the turkeys I've taken were inside of 30 yrds
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## T-180

Had been using my old trusty 870 Wingmaster 2 3/4" gun until last year, mainly for nostalgic reasons ; it was good to 30-35 yds. My wife bought me a Mossy 500 Turkey Thug for Christmas a year ago so that's my go to now. Has the Tru Glow sights & a red dot. Shoot 3" Federal Flitecontrol 5's & she's good to 45+ yds. Sounds like I need to break down & pay thru the nose & try some Hevi Shot.


----------



## DarbyD

Benelli Super Black Eagle (wood stock) with Undertaker choketube and Winchester Long beard #5's. Been a pretty good combo.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Remington 1187 I bought new in 1987 when they first came out. 22" barrel, extended rem turkey choke, syn stock, #5. Been busting birds with it going on 30yrs.


----------



## crestliner TS

Mossberg 835 ultra mag, Remington Nitro Turkey 3.5


----------



## Popspastime

Me old Mod 12 Winchester, almost 100 years old. Use 1 5/8 oz. of hand loaded #5 copper and it sets them on their keister every time.


----------



## Minnowhead

MOSSBERG 835 Ulti-Mag with 3.5" Supremes Copper plated #5 shot!


----------



## DarbyD

Popspastime, that Model 12 is a good gun right there. I'd still be using mine if it were a full choke instead of modified.


----------



## Popspastime

DarbyD said:


> Popspastime, that Model 12 is a good gun right there. I'd still be using mine if it were a full choke instead of modified.


Don't knock the Mod choked 12's, they shoot tighter then most. The best..


----------



## jray

Bear archery motive 6 for me


----------



## DarbyD

Popspastime said:


> Don't knock the Mod choked 12's, they shoot tighter then most. The best..


That's true. I put a couple of birds in the box with it. Guess I just needed an excuse to buy another gun.


----------



## icefisherman4life

remington 870 super mag camo. comp n choke XXX full. remington nitro mags 3 1/2 #6 2 1/4oz. It works well for me. Farthest ive taken one was 64 yards. The problem is if they are too close gotta hold tight. hahaha. Ive taken heads clean off from 15 yards and closer.


----------



## garhtr

I'm *NOT* recommended it but has Anyone ever used a 410 as a Turkey GUN ? I've never pattern my old H&R but it has killed many squirrels at 20 -25 yrds with # 6's. I would think the vital area of a squirrel is very close to the vital area of a turkeys head and neck, I would guess that it would kill effectively inside of 20 yrds. I might pattern mine just to see what it does but I'll *never* use it. Would be a great challenge if you have Excellent self-control and lots of time to Turkey hunt.


----------



## Flathead76

garhtr said:


> I'm *NOT* recommended it but has Anyone ever used a 410 as a Turkey GUN ? I've never pattern my old H&R but it has killed many squirrels at 20 -25 yrds with # 6's. I would think the vital area of a squirrel is very close to the vital area of a turkeys head and neck, I would guess that it would kill effectively inside of 20 yrds. I might pattern mine just to see what it does but I'll *never* use it. Would be a great challenge if you have Excellent self-control and lots of time to Turkey hunt.


Have a friend that had a very old .410 single shot that three of his kids have killed turkeys with. I believe that the gun has killed 8 birds. Any bird inside of 25 yards is a dead bird if the kid does thier part.


----------



## garhtr

Flathead76 said:


> Have a friend that had a very old .410 single shot that three of his kids have killed turkeys with. I believe that the gun has killed 8 birds. Any bird inside of 25 yards is a dead bird if the kid does thier part.


That fantastic ! I might pattern my gun and see what it does. 
I have a old Lee Load-all handloader 
I think I can load 15/16 of a ounce. Probably use # 7-1/2 to keep it as dense as possible, inside of 25 #7 1/2 will still have the velocity to be Deadly, if I can get enough on the patterning board


----------

